
Smalltalk, Scanning and S^HControl Structures - mpweiher
http://www.mirandabanda.org/cogblog/2017/02/07/smalltalk-scanning-and-shcontrol-structures/
======
xrange
Makes the front page of HN, and not a single comment. I guess smalltalk is
even less of a spring chicken than forth:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13594526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13594526)

------
sigmaml
Over the years, Eliot Miranda has been quietly working on some very impressive
improvements to Cog. Very heartening to see the progress!

Big thank you to Eliot!

